# I'm getting disheartened.



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Whatever I do at the moment i really can't seem to get my poor stomach sorted. The hypnotherapy has helped a great deal, im sure of that, but right now, its just getting to me that nothing helps. Loperimide doesn't really help anymore, so im giving that up.I just feel like its getting on top of me a bit because i feel like i am fighting a losing battle. I try not to let it get on top of me, but recently im having to cancel arrangements and mess people around a lot more. Im even dreaming about having to cancel arrangements or holidays and trips! I can't even escape from it in my sleep, so incidently, im not sleeping very well so spending a lot of time totally exhausted and washed out, which probably doesn't help.I suppose what im trying to say is that maybe im getting a little bit disheartened with the hypno, maybe i need to repeat it, or move on (TIP maybe) but i dunno. I'm just in a why me phase again probably. I'm probably just being a bit silly about it all. Oh i don't know.What im trying to say very inarticulatly is














I'm sure it will pass, stay positive. Hmm..Nikki


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2003)

Hi Nikki.... Just a guess... but I am wondering if maybe what you need is a bit of diversional activity? Find something about which you are passionate... and put your whole heart and soul into it. Channel the energy that is upsetting your system by giving it a productive and positive outlet. Yes... it will pass..... I am going through an equally horrific experience (actually a multitude of them).... maybe there's something in the air?I become disheartened on a regular basis... and I've learned skills to manage those downtimes. Maybe the best attitude is one of knowing that you are a great person and you can have the world by the tail if you're so minded.....







And maybe the best strategy is to just let it go? You're so young, so intelligent, talented and gifted.... don't waste it on what might have been... instead... look ahead to what might be.Evie


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

as a therapist I often become a dumping ground and that may be what you need? Vetter yet send me a note bc or a pmtom


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Awwww (((((Nikki)))) Remember what Mike says,that as human beings we are always changing, and that this period of time won't last forever. Evie has some good comments, and also I think you would mellow out with the TIP, it sort of addresses where you are. You are a good person, and you have come thru lots of stuff, that many people never had to deal with, and look at you...helping others, and sharing, when even things in your own life aren't always peachy, but you still help on the other forum.You hang in there, honey bun, and out thoughts are with ya... blow that horn and show the world what ya got. If you have to cancel stuff now and then, do what you have to do, but always know that it will pass, it is just a phase, and you can do it, you did it before.Sending ((((HUGS)))) your way from your Amerimum... Love to you... ~ Marilyn xx


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I thanks for your replies.  Ive missed you Marilyn! I'm such an idiot, but i've lost my first CD from the program (doh)and its got my favourite session on it! I did think about TIP, but then i thought about the money and don't really have any to play with at the moment because it is the end of the year and all, i have to pay rent on my new place over the summer (no spare cash). I'm going to have to work my %&*$ï¿½ off this summer! lol.Evie, im sorry to hear of your troubles. THere are so many people in here with much more stuff going on than me and i am being selfish. Hope you are ok!Thanks Tom, i might send to a PM eventually. But if i do i'll just end up writing down utter rubbish. Surely yuo don't want to be "therapist" all the time?Nikki


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2003)

Thank you, Nikki.... for being kind to me... I appreciate that very much.Even if I write him a book, Tom has a knack for getting through to me with but a few words.(just don't argue with him.....





















)Marilyn...Hi.... I've been putting off getting TIP as well due to some home renovation expenses, but I think it may be time for me to do so whether or not I can afford them.Well... I have a date with a paint brush and two bathrooms..... "grunge work" as Shawn refers to it....







E*


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Maybe i will send him a PM then. LOL. Best not to argue i suppose.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Tom,Your PM box is full. I emailed you.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

"Disheartened"Well here maybe this will help:




























Hey kiddo, you are going through the most stressful time of school right now. Exams, tests, performances>>>>>>>>>> shall I go on?







It is only natural that your bod will put up a kick. I'm sure when you finish everything and get a few days to relax without so many stressors, your bod will calm down too. Hang in there luv.  BQ


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Nikki, What does the * in Nikki* mean? How do I unclog my PM box?tom


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

It doesn't mean anything, its just because someone had already used Nikki, i put a star after it.You need to delete old messages in your PM box.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I don't really want a PM box. Life has too many other complications. It sounds like you are feeling better?tom


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Ok, well get rid of your PM box then. You can disable it.I wouldn't say better, different maybe. I have finished my last exam today. Very tired.Nikki


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Its still not getting any better. And all my sisters friends are round our house making me feel very uncomfortable. I just need free access to the bathroom and i can't even have that. I don't want to move into my new house anymore either because the girls don't know about my stomach and i haven't told them, nor do i want to. Oh help. This is ****.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2003)

I know the feeling. Recently my bathrooms were disheveled when new tile was being laid in my home and I actually found myself becoming a bit panicky because I couldn't use my toilets when I wanted to.Talk to your sister. Confront her head-on. Tell her what you're feeling.I understand that the situation at home is not optimal for you, Nikki, but would it be better for you to stay home until you graduate?Evie


----------

